

Cue is a public domain gestural icon system  - zdw
http://www.somerandomdude.com/work/cue/

======
gcb
for me the circled finger means hold and the arc on finger means click.

was shocked to read the lables and find out it's nothing like that.

swipe should have movement dashes, not an arch. something like: =A (swipe
right)

